# Ladies, Did you have strong vaginal odor?



## ex0tica

Im 38 weeks 3 days, the past few weeks Ive had a really noticable strong vaginal odor. I dont know how to explain it, maybe like, chlorine or something. I so upset because I had an appointment today but forgot to ask about it, and i forgot at the appointment before that, as things keep coming up. I dont see my doc for 9 more days ill almost be done 39 weeks.

I dont have any signs of infection like burning, or colored discharge or anything. Just the smell. Could this just be normal? This past week I have been cramping like crazy most of the day (which I talked about today with the doc) and she didnt seem worried. It may just be signs of labor approaching but I just started thinking, could the cramping be from infection? what if thats what it is? Anyways Id just like advice, Im so anxious and nervous so im not sure what to think


----------



## megrenade

I was wondering the same thing.. I'm only 33+4, but I've also noticed that.. like, I can smell myself - it doesn't stink or have a foul odor, it's just really strong.. and I haven't had any infections either.

I'm just assuming it's normal :shrug:


----------



## jaybee

I had with my first and now have it ith this one! 
I have no infection etc, just lots of CM. ith ink it is quite normal. 
Otherbpeople won't smell it! I asked oh and BFF and neither could. Panty liners for wee, not period, help as they lock the moisture away and the smell.
HTH. Xx


----------



## fizzypop

I have this too! Just figured it was normal as no other signs.


----------



## Anna2808

Ditto! I've had swabs taken and all is normal. My doc suggested it was an increase in hormones etc. it does appear to be quite common and just one of those things. I'm wearing ultra thin maternity pads as they are more comfy then normal ones and make me feel a bit more fresh and 'secure' IYKWIM. There is no reason you can't book in and get an extra appt just so they can take a swab if that would make you feel better- that's what they're there for!


----------



## smudge11221

Thank god, i am not the only one. I have been wearing thick panty liners and i thought it was something to do with that. I assume its just hormones now i know other people have it too!


----------

